# My first bench



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

Just finished my first bench I'm pretty happy with the results.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

Very coolSome led lights under the top shelf would be nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very coolSome led lights under the top shelf would be nice.



I'm I have like 5 magnetic 2 dollar LED lights lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2017)

Shop around, prices on 4' l.e.d's have come down. You will appreciate having real light in your work area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

I definitely am. I currently have 1 4foot LED for the entire shop! Pretty limiting but finds and outlets are of limitation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2017)

Sams had them pretty cheap a couple of months ago. 

BTW - love the bench - that thing is about as big as what's left of my shop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I definitely am. I currently have 1 4foot LED for the entire shop! Pretty limiting but finds and outlets are of limitation



I have lots of LED lights... 

Let me know if your running 12 or 24V and how big of a power supply you have to power them and ill hook ya up with some.

Consider it a thanks for your service and you dont owe me nothing man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 7, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I have lots of LED lights...
> 
> Let me know if your running 12 or 24V and how big of a power supply you have to power them and ill hook ya up with some.
> 
> Consider it a thanks for your service and you dont owe me nothing man.



That is extremely generous of you! Thank you. I'm not sure what sort of voltage or anything I'm running. (Normal wall plugs) the entire basement was "wired for electrical" according to the land Lord when my wife looked at it for rental... apparently a hole drilled through the main level into the basement with an extension cord was "wired" so I drilled a second and am very cautious as to what all I have running off what circuit. I shut everything off I'm not currently using when I move stations I.E. lathe to grinder or bandsaw ect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 7, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> That is extremely generous of you! Thank you. I'm not sure what sort of voltage or anything I'm running. (Normal wall plugs) the entire basement was "wired for electrical" according to the land Lord when my wife looked at it for rental... apparently a hole drilled through the main level into the basement with an extension cord was "wired" so I drilled a second and am very cautious as to what all I have running off what circuit. I shut everything off I'm not currently using when I move stations I.E. lathe to grinder or bandsaw ect.



i will probably just send ya a new setup. itll have the appropriate driver and ill send some lights that will only draw about 70% of the max so you dont have any worries and can light your whole bench up. keeps the confusion of electrical easy and then we dont have to use your other light to power these. 

shoot me a pm with your address and next week i will get something going for ya and sent out with instructions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 15, 2017)

Well it held 33 large(9-14" diameter) bowl blanks without a problem. I moved 30 of them to the bottom shelf without it shaking at all. Seems to be pretty damn sturdy!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 15, 2017)

All green bowl blanks too they are heavy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 15, 2017)

What is the species of wood? Looks cool, see some red, box elder? cottonwood?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 15, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is the species of wood? Looks cool, see some red, box elder? cottonwood?



Box elder. It has some flame but not a lot. I'm not complaining though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is one rough turned

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 26, 2017)

Great Bench! I see a reloading set up on the left side. And a place to pile junk on the right side. LOL. At least that's what I'd do if it were me. Looks very sturdy. Should hold a bunch of stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Aug 1, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Great Bench! I see a reloading set up on the left side. And a place to pile junk on the right side. LOL. At least that's what I'd do if it were me. Looks very sturdy. Should hold a bunch of stuff.



I don't separate as efficiently as you. It's currently set up as, current pile on left, then it get shifted right as it becomes less current

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 1, 2017)

That's the way to do it. Just finish the bench and then pile it high. Very cool.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Well it held 33 large(9-14" diameter) bowl blanks without a problem. I moved 30 of them to the bottom shelf without it shaking at all. Seems to be pretty damn sturdy!
> 
> View attachment 131068


Now it looks like a proper workbench

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

